# Компьютерные технологии > СОФТ (SOFT) > Интернет и сети >  IE 9 выдает себя за Opera

## mastagray

IE стоял 8 версии, обновил до 9 проблема осталась, до этого скидывал настройки, отключал надстройки, удалял весь кеш и временные файлы, толку нет

----------


## joiq

поменяй на иной браузер, мазилу или оперу..

----------

